# Ultramax Ammo (remanufactured)



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought this Ultramax (reamanufactured) ammo from Dick's (here in Maryland) sporting goods today. I bought a box of 225 (.40 S&W 180gr) for $40 a box. Has anyone used this ammo or heard any good or bad things about it? I just wanted to use for target shooting. Thanks in advance! Happy shooting!:smt023

Ruger45


----------

